

Gmail Labels: drag and drop, hiding, and more - zeedotme
http://gmailblog.blogspot.com/2009/07/labels-drag-and-drop-hiding-and-more.html

======
TrevorJ
I think this is great, though I found myself confused by why I can't drag
emails from one inbox to another. (I have multiple inboxes enabled.) No biggie
though, hopefully that will be rolled out later as well.

------
calcnerd256
As much as I want to be a keyboard-snob, I find this feature to aid my
productivity due to the sheer number of labels I have.

------
AndrewWarner
Hasn't happened on my screen yet.

~~~
TrevorJ
Apparently they are rolling it out over a period of time. You should get it
today though.

